# Results for Oct 2013 Released!



## fetaker (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn! I passed.


----------



## nasir (Dec 4, 2013)

what you were thinking, how many questions you were certain that was correct??


----------



## Jabert (Dec 4, 2013)

damn NCEES website is overloaded so i can't get in there and check it out.... LA is usually released on the first or second day from what i've seen on previous years... crossing my fingers for today rather than tomorrow!


----------



## nasir (Dec 4, 2013)

arty-smiley-048: :violinassed!!!! Good luck for all of you........


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Dec 4, 2013)

already? Looks like they are getting much quicker..goodluck everyone!


----------



## JG2014 (Dec 4, 2013)

Illinois passed Power!


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you get an email, or just saw it updated on Myncees?


----------



## wattersa81 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ohio Power Failed 50/80


----------



## fetaker (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought I would not make it, even bought some books after the exam for next round of preparation! But its a big relief indeed. Nasir: If I want to talk about certainty I would like to think I got 70% certain in the morning and about 50% in the afternoon. Now I need to get rid of the books!

Best of luck all of you.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed Power in Ga!!!!


----------



## eXtra_sauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed electrical (power), despite feeling like I had my butt handed to me in the afternoon session!! :beat:


----------



## eXtra_sauce (Dec 5, 2013)

wattersa81 said:


> Ohio Power Failed 50/80


Don't give up wattersa, me thinks you were almost there!! Next time, for sure


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oklahoma in, Passed Power!


----------



## cdcengineer (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats to all. Look at all the Power PE's


----------



## eBreak (Dec 5, 2013)

Failed. Congrats to all that passed. Unfortunately, I won't be celebrating.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats to all the electricals that passed! Those that didn't quite make it, don't give up. Stay focused, stay determined. :thumbs:


----------



## winpasspe (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed!~ Electrical and Electronics. WA state.


----------



## Jabert (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's another Power PE! Passed first try in LA!!!

Anyone wanna buy some books???


----------



## wannabePE (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed Power on first shot in OK. Woot!


----------



## Blink (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed Power in OK! After that afternoon session the thought of passing had left my mind. For the last two months I have been planning my studying strategy for take two.


----------



## wannabePE (Dec 5, 2013)

I was very confident leaving the test. Made the wait easier. Started getting really antsy this week.


----------



## Jabert (Dec 5, 2013)

Blink said:


> Passed Power in OK! After that afternoon session the thought of passing had left my mind. For the last two months I have been planning my studying strategy for take two.


Same here... but I was pretty confident I had passed but planned for the worst. .. looks like im not getting divorced over 4 more months of studying!


----------



## EEpowerOK (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed in Oklahoma, on the second try........YES


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 5, 2013)

EEpowerOK said:


> Passed in Oklahoma, on the second try........YES


Congrats EEpowerOK!


----------



## jp08ee (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed Electrical &amp; Electronics on the first try! Congrats to everyone that passed and hang in there to everyone the failed, you'll get it next time.


----------



## aliki (Dec 5, 2013)

Passed, NY power. Huuuuuu...Raayyyyyyy...


----------



## Goodman (Dec 5, 2013)

People who have taken Electrical and Electronics, Can you please tell me what books and materials you used and how much study time you put for the exam ? Any suggestions will be appreciated....!!!


----------



## vang83 (Dec 5, 2013)

I passed!!! My Gatech binder was my bible for the last three months.


----------



## joee (Dec 6, 2013)

Passed Power exam on first try in Louisiana. Thanks to this website and those who posted clear answers to the NCEES PE Power Sample Questions and Solutions book. Much appreciated.


----------



## criocin (Dec 6, 2013)

Passed NY Power. What are the next steps? Do I have to fill a form or pay something? I called the NY State Education Department and they do not have yet the results.


----------



## daw4888 (Dec 6, 2013)

criocin said:


> Passed NY Power. What are the next steps? Do I have to fill a form or pay something? I called the NY State Education Department and they do not have yet the results.




It varies by State. In Oklahoma we had to take a Ethics type test also. It was open book and you just downloaded it from the states site and faxed it back in. If you pass that, then you are a PE.


----------



## jardine121 (Dec 6, 2013)

Passed the power exam in WA, 2nd attempt. The Graffeo book (with a sample test) &amp; CI tests seemed to make the difference for me this time around. Drill, drill,drill.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 6, 2013)

daw4888 said:


> criocin said:
> 
> 
> > Passed NY Power. What are the next steps? Do I have to fill a form or pay something? I called the NY State Education Department and they do not have yet the results.
> ...


That depends. Passing does not quite make you an official PE yet. Once you are issued an actual license number, then you can officially label yourself as a PE. I believe some states issue the number with the passing results so that could be a case where passing = PE.


----------



## Anasimongirl (Dec 6, 2013)

For all who passed the Power exam, congratulations! Way to go!!!  I'm sitting for April and I really need your advice on how you passed!!

1-most helpful References in z exam

2-studying strategy

3- exam strategy

4-books you are willing to sell

Appreciate your help... Hoping that in few months I'll be posting that I passed too!


----------



## Spark-E (Dec 6, 2013)

NY, passed, 2nd time taking the test. So good.


----------



## apprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Jabert PE said:


> Here's another Power PE! Passed first try in LA!!!
> 
> Anyone wanna buy some books???
> 
> I'm interested . What do you have available if I may ask?


----------



## Goodman (Dec 7, 2013)

jp08ee said:


> Passed Electrical &amp; Electronics on the first try! Congrats to everyone that passed and hang in there to everyone the failed, you'll get it next time.












Can you please tell me what all materials you used to pass Electrical and electronics PE ?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 7, 2013)

Goodman said:


> jp08ee said:
> 
> 
> > Passed Electrical &amp; Electronics on the first try! Congrats to everyone that passed and hang in there to everyone the failed, you'll get it next time.
> ...


Which electrical exam are you planning to take? Power?


----------



## Goodman (Dec 8, 2013)

cupojoe said:


> Goodman said:
> 
> 
> > jp08ee said:
> ...


Electrical and Electronics


----------



## jp08ee (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Goodman,

I took the following materials:

1) Camara - Electrical and Electronics Reference Manual

2) Sedra &amp; Smith - Microelectronic Circuits

3) Schaum's Manuals - Analog &amp; Digital Communications, Electromagnetics, Signals &amp; Systems, Electric Circuits

4) Big Binder for of Notes

5) NCEES practice exams

6) Camara Practice Exam

What I actually used - 1, 4, &amp; 5 only

If you study some of the practice exams available, study the actual topics of the exam, and make a worthwhile notes binder you'll do fine. I highly recommend taking a good amount of time making up your cheat sheets and notes, organizing them so you can find things quickly, and going through to make sure they are as complete as you need them to be. If you do that them you'll save ALOT of time on the test because you'll already have a lot of it memorized and won't even need to look at your notes for some of it. That was what I think helped me the most because I could spend more time on the problems I had to look up.

Hope that helps you out some and good luck!


----------



## Goodman (Dec 8, 2013)

jp08ee said:


> Hey Goodman,
> 
> I took the following materials:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much...


----------



## RICK32MIAMIBAQ (Dec 8, 2013)

Passed the power exam in Florida the first time.... It seems like everybody feels the same about the afternoon part (it was brutal). can it be that there was a good curve in the afternoon that helped us? I didn't think I was going to pass after what is saw in the pm section.


----------



## bethy (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally, I pass! WA.

I thought I didn't do well on the afternoon, but somehow it was not bad.


----------



## upchuckjunk PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats to all who passed.

I failed, 45/80 in Power, Colorado. Will be taking again in Spring. Will study more of the code and take more practice exams!

Seems like I was weak on NEC codes, protection and power system analysis.


----------

